# F550



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Seen this new F550 at a dealer, had to stop and get pics, would make a pretty cool plumbing truck


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

:vs_laugh:Ive seen a car defy gravity in the men in black movie....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Yikes! Where did you get those sticky tires? The place I went to doesn't seem to have them. :wink:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Yikes! Where did you get those sticky tires? The place I went to doesn't seem to have them. :wink:


you need those tires for the snow and ice....probably made of unobtainium and transparent aluminum...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Those unobtainium tires are also impervious to dihydrogenmonoxide.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

chonkie said:


> Those unobtainium tires are also impervious to dihydrogenmonoxide.


Thank you Captain Obvious. :biggrin::vs_laugh:


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Ya don't know why they are posting upside down...

Must be a feature Fords have, the car in Men in Black was a Ford

Someone forgot to shut it off when they parked it 

Still trying find that button on my Ford


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Good thing my cube doesn’t do that. There’d be **** everywhere


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> .....https://youtu.be/nA8ipXtzHrY


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok, finally had a chance to mess around on my computer and see if I could download pictures properly... Microsoft paint works..thanks Tango


Ok so here it is right side up, and next to my E450









































Truck is awesome...Diesel, 16' box, tommygate, doesn't have 4 wheel drive, I would have to have 4wd


Sales guy I talked to said this was $58000.00...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

A truck that long wouldn't work in many fronts of residential areas around here. Parking that beast would take your customer's yard, his driveway and the neighbor's too!

Just my van, sometimes I take a chance to park in front of their driveway because they have literally 3' of front yard, it only takes a cop or parking warden to issue a hefty ticket.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Now these are some real truck springs


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> A truck that long wouldn't work in many fronts of residential areas around here. Parking that beast would take your customer's yard, his driveway and the neighbor's too!
> 
> Just my van, sometimes I take a chance to park in front of their driveway because they have literally 3' of front yard, it only takes a cop or parking warden to issue a hefty ticket.





Captain bob Why dont you spend 6k and just put a rail gate on your present truck?? 



A 16 foot is too big for plumbing service work... unless you like to park a few blocks away and walk........

I got a 14 foot U-haul like yours that is really too big for my needs with that overhead granny cab .... its nice but still can get difficult to deal with parking sometimes.... 

My 1997 e350 box with a 12 1/2 box and lift gate on the back works great .. 

I like to Pull right up to starbucks and take poll position right by the door and let all the sweeeet snowflakes stare at my truck while they are sipping on their latte's...... my plumbing truck probably spoils the mood for them but I dont care......:vs_laugh:

. Their is no way in hell I am gonna cough up 58k for a new truck...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> Captain bob Why dont you spend 6k and just put a rail gate on your present truck??
> 
> 
> 
> A 16 foot is too big for plumbing service work... unless you like to park a few blocks away and walk........



If the side panels are 4' each by looking at the images that means the box is 16' plus the front cab and gate which looks like a total of 24 feet. Holy crap that's long and big! 

From all the big truck pictures I've seen, the setup and shelves leaves a lot of empty and wasted space. Why don't guys take that into consideration and plan to maximize the area into a smaller vehicle?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I dont see the need for such a big truck for service work, lots of added fuel usage, along with mentioned parking...if you were doing new construction plumbing and had to bring all your materials , then yes, but even then you have the supply house deliver it to the job sight...
but in the end its your decision to drive and use whatever makes you happy..so if you have the money and you want it, buy it..worse case you sell it if it doesnt work out...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Get a tall boy kuv if you're gonna spend $58k









.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

That’s the same truck I spec’d out in Canada. Was going to be 89,000$ here


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Dpeckplb said:


> That’s the same truck I spec’d out in Canada. Was going to be 89,000$ here


Are you refering to a cube truck or KUV? I went to 2x GM dealer and they didn't know what a KUV was. They told me to go have it custom made by a welding shop. I wasn't impressed at all.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> Captain bob Why dont you spend 6k and just put a rail gate on your present truck??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have thought about putting a lift on the back...although my van is getting old, I may wait until the next truck... It has the U haul ramp that works OK


14' works ok for me, I can stock every thing I need for 95% of the time, rarely have to run to get something, the size of the truck depends on what works for you as discussed many times here on the zone


I would like a 16', I've worked out of a few before, even an 18' back about 25 years ago or so, never had that many problems parking such a big rig, mostly in old neighborhoods in Minneapolis and St.Paul where there is hardly room to park a compact car, and parking lots where I park in the back and have to walk, I could use the exercise


Yes $58k is a lot for a truck, I say never say never, but I probably won't buy a new one


A guy can pipe dream:smile: 



I've priced out new E450's they are in the 40k range... once I wear the one I have now out I will probably just buy another used U haul


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

CaptainBob said:


> I have thought about putting a lift on the back...although my van is getting old, I may wait until the next truck... It has the U haul ramp that works OK
> 
> 
> 14' works ok for me, I can stock every thing I need for 95% of the time, rarely have to run to get something, the size of the truck depends on what works for you as discussed many times here on the zone
> ...



You need to just look on e-bay for a decent priced truck...
Their are presently a lot of nice trucks on e-bay that I would jump at if I needed a truck....

This blue one has me drooling ........if you want a 12 footer with a lift gate...

I think it will go for about 15k

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-Ford-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2648


..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

This is what I had to deal with this afternoon, My van was protruding in someone's driveway. The whole street was like this and like I said some places have only about 4 feet in between driveways. Misery if I'd had to park 4 streets over, wtf do you do then? I can't imagine having a cube van in many places I go.

Some guy came back from work and wasn't happy but fortunately I was in the van writing the bill.


.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Tango said:


> Dpeckplb said:
> 
> 
> > That’s the same truck I spec’d out in Canada. Was going to be 89,000$ here
> ...


I found it’s hard to find a dealership that wants to deal with commercial trucks. I went to one ford dealership and had an issue. I told the guy what I wanted 16’ knaphied service box on a f-450 4x4 chassis. He said no I only work with one body building shop you go see them design the box then I give them a chassis you write them a cheque and finance chassis through me. 
I told him well thanks for the 3 minutes of your time but you obviously don’t want to deal. Then I went to a small mom and pop ford dealership handed him the same information here’s what I want get me a price. He had a price and timeline but had a cube van come in on trade which I ended up buying. I’ve since purchased 3 trucks from him, the cube, a new pickup and now a cheap beater dump truck.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

master mark said:


> you need to just look on e-bay for a decent priced truck...
> Their are presently a lot of nice trucks on e-bay that i would jump at if i needed a truck....
> 
> This blue one has me drooling ........if you want a 12 footer with a lift gate...
> ...












Didn't know work trucks were sold on Ebay motors, thanks for the tip MasterMark.


That's a pretty blue truck there, says Plumbing all over it..also seen it sold, $17000



I'm not sure about buying trucks from out of state, I like to look at it, drive it etc in person before I buy...too many times I seen something in pictures that looked good, said in the ad ran great, got out there and it was a POS


I suppose I could take a chance and drive or fly out there and if I don't like it back out of the deal.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> Their is no way in hell I am gonna cough up 58k for a new truck...


 Maybe you won't, but I see many other plumbers that do...I see many expensive looking new trucks driving around the Minneapolis St.Paul metro area and pulling into the wholesaler while I'm there.
I get the impression from you that you don't spend big money on vehicles, I know quite a few plumbers where their work vehicles is a piece of junk barely making it to the jobs but at home they have a brand new Silverado pickup with all the options $60,000 sitting in the driveway
I think that's ridiculous, the vehicle that makes you the money should be your best one, at least equal to your personal vehicle 
I have worked in the past for several shops where the owner had brand new truck for himself, wife drives a new Escalade while us plumbers worked out of 15 - 20 year old junk- Too many times I'd be broke down on the side of the road, couldn't even get to the job- and the boss wouldn't even come get me in his new truck. Once I even worked for a shop where not only the boss had a new pickup for himself but a shiny new plumbing truck as well with all new tools with not even a scratch on them. None of us plumbers were allowed to use it, and it moved so infrequently that cobwebs would form between the ground and the truck.
One of the reasons I won't work for anyone anymore.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Tango said:


> This is what I had to deal with this afternoon, My van was protruding in someone's driveway. The whole street was like this and like I said some places have only about 4 feet in between driveways. Misery if I'd had to park 4 streets over, wtf do you do then? I can't imagine having a cube van in many places I go.
> 
> Some guy came back from work and wasn't happy but fortunately I was in the van writing the bill.
> 
> ...



Most of the time isn't a problem parking my big truck, and have drove bigger. you get used to it and you get creative
Plus I can use the exercise in walking once in a while, I don't quite have the same shape as I was when I was a younger man


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

CaptainBob said:


> Most of the time isn't a problem parking my big truck, and have drove bigger. you get used to it and you get creative
> Plus I can use the exercise in walking once in a while, I don't quite have the same shape as I was when I was a younger man


Some people get ticked off when I park on the street right in front of their house because they pay 10 seconds for me to walk there to get stuff. I bet if I were to park a street over the drama I'd get and people refusing to pay the bill.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I buy only new trucks for both business and personal..I look for the best price for what I want and buy it, almost 99% of the time you can get 0% or very close to it and spread the payments over 5 years and now for a slightly higher interest rate up to 7 or even 8 years..I figure im going to take care of it and it will last at least 15 years of reliable transportation, my 2003 chevy 3500 is what I use now and it still has low miles on it, but contractors I work for have the same truck with over 200,000 miles on them still going strong...
I just think if you buy used you dont know what your getting and many cases some one elses troubles....
a new truck comes off your taxes, gets depreciated and is the first image of your company to a customer...
I also know people that only buy used trucks and most have had good luck with them..so it comes down to that risk reward equation that seems to creep into everything we do..
even a new truck can be a lemon, but along with that aggravation you have the lemon law on your side to make good so you dont have to keep the truck...and financially you are compensated, with a used truck your on your own...
it also comes down to if your making the money to pay for a new truck at this time..so any truck is better than no truck, but a truck that gets you to work and not break down or need constant work all the time is not what you want either, after how many canceled jobs because truck breaks and people that give up on you because of it will take a toll on your business...


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

I agree have a good looking work vehicle to show up at your customer's home, unlike some of the companies I have worked for before, where the truck barely made it out of the shop parking lot...


So are you saying buying a new truck and making payments is a better deal tax wise than just buying an older truck and paying in full if you have the money? Even though I have a 13 year old truck, my accountant still can depreciate it... Many financial advisors will tell you buying a vehicle couple years old is a much better deal than buying new... let someone else take the hit on those first couple years depreciation... Now if it does work out better with the taxes to buy new then yes I can see your point, I would much rather drive a better truck than give my money to the government...And to your point about an older truck breaking down you are right, that down time is a killer...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

CaptainBob said:


> I agree have a good looking work vehicle to show up at your customer's home, unlike some of the companies I have worked for before, where the truck barely made it out of the shop parking lot...
> 
> 
> So are you saying buying a new truck and making payments is a better deal tax wise than just buying an older truck and paying in full if you have the money? Even though I have a 13 year old truck, my accountant still can depreciate it... Many financial advisors will tell you buying a vehicle couple years old is a much better deal than buying new... let someone else take the hit on those first couple years depreciation... Now if it does work out better with the taxes to buy new then yes I can see your point, I would much rather drive a better truck than give my money to the government...And to your point about an older truck breaking down you are right, that down time is a killer...





I look at it this way aside from any tax advantages...
A brand new vehicle is or should give you x amount of problem free years and if any thing breaks the first 3 years its under warranty...
but if you buy a used truck you are gambling its not going to have a major repair soon and thats why the owner god rid of it..
now either on of those have exceptions for good and bad..
but I rather be the first owner on an expensive purchase like that...if its a few thousand for an old work truck around the farm , your lose if it blows is just a few grand, but you lay out 30k or more for a used truck??? it goes back to the risk reward...and what its worth to you..
if saving 20k by buying a used truck is the deal maker and your secure with it then go ahead...to me 20k spread over 15 years that means a brand new truck or a used truck, I rather go new...
because if that new truck give you problems your down and out till fixed, most new truck dealers will have a loaner truck for you, no the best but a benefit, and you can negotiate that at the new purchase, that if the truck goes down they will supply a loaner..
and that big hit you talk about from buying a new truck comes off your taxes, so its not as big anymore...
you would have to ask your accountant for your state, which has better tax advantages...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

CaptainBob said:


> I agree have a good looking work vehicle to show up at your customer's home, unlike some of the companies I have worked for before, where the truck barely made it out of the shop parking lot...
> 
> 
> So are you saying buying a new truck and making payments is a better deal tax wise than just buying an older truck and paying in full if you have the money? Even though I have a 13 year old truck, my accountant still can depreciate it... Many financial advisors will tell you buying a vehicle couple years old is a much better deal than buying new... let someone else take the hit on those first couple years depreciation... Now if it does work out better with the taxes to buy new then yes I can see your point, I would much rather drive a better truck than give my money to the government...And to your point about an older truck breaking down you are right, that down time is a killer...



Based on my not too accurate calculations I saved around 40 000$ by buying my used van. Not to mention no side doors! For me since I fix my own vehicles except maybe a transmission or motor in the work van. I do repair them on my 4runner as I don't mind being down for a while. I don't pay labor for repairs and when it breaks down I usually can schedule jobs the next day because I don't get that many.

By saving that much it makes sense to me, I have had a remote starter and remote door lock installed a week ago, it's marvelous! I was able to afford new studded winter tires too. I paid it in full and I don't need to worry about making 500$+ in monthly payments.

I would only buy new if I had too many jobs making too much money.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

As for down time, when my transmission failed last year It was out 2 days and I didn't get a single call. The other time though when I couldn't bleed the brakes and find the issue and brought it to a garage I got a toilet clog call so I went to do the job in my other truck so that one worked out okay too.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Based on my not too accurate calculations I saved around 40 000$ by buying my used van. Not to mention no side doors! For me since I fix my own vehicles except maybe a transmission or motor in the work van. I do repair them on my 4runner as I don't mind being down for a while. I don't pay labor for repairs and when it breaks down I usually can schedule jobs the next day because I don't get that many.
> 
> By saving that much it makes sense to me, I have had a remote starter and remote door lock installed a week ago, it's marvelous! I was able to afford new studded winter tires too. I paid it in full and I don't need to worry about making 500$+ in monthly payments.
> 
> I would only buy new if I had too many jobs making too much money.





your in a different situation in communist canada with your wacky pricing, so the cost of new is far more than in the USA, and unknown if you have any financing and how much it would be on a new truck, so you are sorta stuck buying used or being raped in price for new, so its a much easier decision for you on going used, along with the ability to fix your own...
I do all my own repairs and maintenance, when I do oil changes or brakes, I will look bumper to bumper for anything else that may need repair or regular maintenance in the near future and fix it when I see it to eliminate any surprise break downs..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> your in a different situation in communist canada with your wacky pricing, so the cost of new is far more than in the USA, and unknown if you have any financing and how much it would be on a new truck, so you are sorta stuck buying used or being raped in price for new, so its a much easier decision for you on going used, along with the ability to fix your own...
> I do all my own repairs and maintenance, when I do oil changes or brakes, I will look bumper to bumper for anything else that may need repair or regular maintenance in the near future and fix it when I see it to eliminate any surprise break downs..


...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> ...



im sure we got some of them down here along with lots of other garbage....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Personally I can't stand the idea of walking into a dealership and paying tens of thousands of dollars for a vehicle. On the other hand if no one bought new what would I buy?


Let's say it's 40k$ for the vehicle you want new and 20k$ for the vehicle you want used, 6 years old, with like 50k miles on it. I would much rather pay the 20k$ and put some money aside for repairs. And if SHTF I can rent a budget or u-haul truck for cheap enough to get by for a little while.


My camo van was 800$ from my employer, 113k miles on it. I'd still buy it even if it was 4k$. Best personal vehicle I have ever had from a functional stand point. 12mpg is a bit of a boner but I don't drive much. When I do however I can bring all the kids and then some and all their bikes and playground crap and snacks and changes of clothes, and their six closest friends....etc.....lolz 














.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

My new van is a gas guzzler, I don't know if it's because I have a few more jobs than usual but it has a bigger engine and it's costing me 110$ in gas each week for the past 2 weeks!! I'll have to check and probably add 5$ to the service call.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> My new van is a gas guzzler, I don't know if it's because I have a few more jobs than usual but it has a bigger engine and it's costing me 110$ in gas each week for the past 2 weeks!! I'll have to check and probably add 5$ to the service call.





I got a 40 gallon tank on my 6.0 chevy van...what mileage did your old van get?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I got a 40 gallon tank on my 6.0 chevy van...what mileage did your old van get?


I have no clue, I checked only once at my income tax to verify how much I had to charge on a service call. That was on average 10-15$ per call. The new van it'll probably be 20$ per call.

The old van was a 5.3 liter engine. This one is a 6.0 liter. It's got way more power but I filled it up this morning and I already saw the needle dropping at the second job! There is a gauge on the new van saying the mileage and i'll get back to you if I don't forget.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

I get getter mileage with a ‘13 6 liter than I did with an ‘06 5.3.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I have no clue, I checked only once at my income tax to verify how much I had to charge on a service call. That was on average 10-15$ per call. The new van it'll probably be 20$ per call.
> 
> The old van was a 5.3 liter engine. This one is a 6.0 liter. It's got way more power but I filled it up this morning and I already saw the needle dropping at the second job! There is a gauge on the new van saying the mileage and i'll get back to you if I don't forget.





are the gear ratios the same? whats the new truck have? what did the old truck have? that will make a huge difference in fuel economy...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> are the gear ratios the same? whats the new truck have? what did the old truck have? that will make a huge difference in fuel economy...





probably higher compression and prolly synthretic oil/tighter manufacturing tolerances.


Our new f-something rack truck has like 6 gears where the last one had 4. Still only gets 10.5mpg lolz. Plenty of nut though.










.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

CaptainBob said:


> Maybe you won't, but I see many other plumbers that do...I see many expensive looking new trucks driving around the Minneapolis St.Paul metro area and pulling into the wholesaler while I'm there.
> I get the impression from you that you don't spend big money on vehicles, I know quite a few plumbers where their work vehicles is a piece of junk barely making it to the jobs but at home they have a brand new Silverado pickup with all the options $60,000 sitting in the driveway
> I think that's ridiculous, the vehicle that makes you the money should be your best one, at least equal to your personal vehicle
> I have worked in the past for several shops where the owner had brand new truck for himself, wife drives a new Escalade while us plumbers worked out of 15 - 20 year old junk- Too many times I'd be broke down on the side of the road, couldn't even get to the job- and the boss wouldn't even come get me in his new truck. Once I even worked for a shop where not only the boss had a new pickup for himself but a shiny new plumbing truck as well with all new tools with not even a scratch on them. None of us plumbers were allowed to use it, and it moved so infrequently that cobwebs would form between the ground and the truck.
> One of the reasons I won't work for anyone anymore.



as long as the truck runs and does not look bad, I really
dont care about how old it is...... 

My present truck is a 13 foot 1997 ford 350 box truck with a lift gate on the back.... I bought it back in late 2012 for approx $4800 with 32,000 miles on it... it came off the Noter Dame campus 
.....now folks, that was a dog dirt cheap deal and I literally put the whole thing on my business master card.. 

I have invested a new motor , brakes and muffler into it over the past 7 years....and a new back door.... for grand total about 15k invested .... it gets about 9 mpg.. Of course I put brakes and tires on it about every other year... normal maintaince....

I have never calculated the amount of money or payment you would have to come up with every month for a 58k truck.... on a 5 year loan. My guess would be about 
$850....x 5 years x 12== 51,000 ???????

Now, on E-Bay, I really liked the blue ford with the lift gate and would have coughed up 17k for it..... its kind of like treating myself to a new gun.....

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have watched a bunch of companies buy a fleet of brand new Deizel freight liners for possibly 50k and all they got to do is come up with that payment every month..... and I have seen many of them go belly up and also I have seen a lot of companies end up going into "a merging partnership" with each other in name only because one or both of them are floundering .......

I have also seen a lot of brand new plumbing trucks getting into wrecks and it almost makes me cry...... *I would never trust an employee with a 58,000 brand new truck....*
I know they got insurance but still.....:crying::crying:

I feel that its all about the numbers..... 

if anyone knows the proper payment you would make for 5 years on a 58,000 box truck please post it :vs_cool::vs_cool:

..


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

CaptainBob said:


> I agree have a good looking work vehicle to show up at your customer's home, unlike some of the companies I have worked for before, where the truck barely made it out of the shop parking lot...
> 
> 
> So are you saying buying a new truck and making payments is a better deal tax wise than just buying an older truck and paying in full if you have the money? Even though I have a 13 year old truck, my accountant still can depreciate it... Many financial advisors will tell you buying a vehicle couple years old is a much better deal than buying new... let someone else take the hit on those first couple years depreciation... Now if it does work out better with the taxes to buy new then yes I can see your point, I would much rather drive a better truck than give my money to the government...And to your point about an older truck breaking down you are right, that down time is a killer...


Up here we can only write off depreciation if we buy used or new. If you lease a new truck then 100% can be written off.
I’m done buying used. Tired of finding and having to repair stuff others let go or neglected to fix or took to shade tree mechanics.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> CaptainBob said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you won't, but I see many other plumbers that do...I see many expensive looking new trucks driving around the Minneapolis St.Paul metro area and pulling into the wholesaler while I'm there.
> ...


For ****s when my float dump was having the cooling system checked at our local ford dealership, the sales man is a friend, he was delivering a f450 with a knaphied service box, I jokingly asked the monthly payments if I were to trade my cube on it, it cost 78,000$ with my truck payments would have been 890$ a month.

Mind you I pay 650$ by weekly for my personal truck but I’m on accelerated payment, the money is there to pay it off anytime but the money is better off in my pocket,


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> probably higher compression and prolly synthretic oil/tighter manufacturing tolerances.
> 
> 
> Our new f-something rack truck has like 6 gears where the last one had 4. Still only gets 10.5mpg lolz. Plenty of nut though.
> ...





I meant the gear ratio in the rear end..he may of had 3.73 in the old van and 4.11 in the new van being it was military, they want power and dont care about fuel usage..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I meant the gear ratio in the rear end..he may of had 3.73 in the old van and 4.11 in the new van being it was military, they want power and dont care about fuel usage..


I only checked the MPG today which is 10.6. I'm not used to checking that so I don't know if it's good or not. Not sure if its a Canadian or American gallon.

In metric if I remember correctly if was 22 Liters per 100 km


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Tango said:


> ShtRnsdownhill said:
> 
> 
> > I meant the gear ratio in the rear end..he may of had 3.73 in the old van and 4.11 in the new van being it was military, they want power and dont care about fuel usage..
> ...


22l/100km is what my 6.0 Chevy got my f-450 diesel cube gets 19l/100. Way I see it is these trucks are made to carry materials and the weight not win a fuel mileage contest.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

It dont look like anyone really knows what a brand new e450 box truck with a lift gate would cost per month with nothing down, 
so now I got to call a ford dealership today and just ask someone . 

this is Just something I need to know...:biggrin:



.....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Tango said:


> I only checked the MPG today which is 10.6. I'm not used to checking that so I don't know if it's good or not. Not sure if its a Canadian or American gallon.
> 
> In metric if I remember correctly if was 22 Liters per 100 km


Ok I did a total of 2018 for the old van.

24.5 liters per 100km


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> It dont look like anyone really knows what a brand new e450 box truck with a lift gate would cost per month with nothing down,
> so now I got to call a ford dealership today and just ask someone .
> 
> this is Just something I need to know...:biggrin:
> ...


jesus christ, I have contacted a number of ford dealerships in town and simply left a message on the internet for them .. I got calls back but none of them have had the courtesy of at least telling me what a 12 foot e450 box truck would cost me with a rail gate on the back......

none of them have yet to just e-mail me the info... 

I realize I am just kicking the tires at this point and just want a free estimate .... and I basically told them so but it cant be that hard on 
them to just fire off the numbers to my e-mail account....

they all want me to come in and drive one..... I told one of them I KNOW how it drives because I already have 2 of them now.......:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:...




..


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Got someone finally on the ball today calling me back about the box truck...... I can get a e350 with a 12 foot box for about 41k then add on a rail lift for about 6k.....

cheaper than I thought it would be....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> Got someone finally on the ball today calling me back about the box truck...... I can get a e350 with a 12 foot box for about 41k then add on a rail lift for about 6k.....
> 
> cheaper than I thought it would be....





What's a rail lift?












.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> What's a rail lift?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A platform out back that raises and lowers to the ground and up to the deck.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

The rail type Looks something like this one


http://www.tommygate.com/liftgate-c...ftgates-for-flatbeds-box-trucks-what-to-know/


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> The rail type Looks something like this one
> 
> 
> http://www.tommygate.com/liftgate-c...ftgates-for-flatbeds-box-trucks-what-to-know/





We have the style with the single piston in the middle and scissor arms. It folds out from under.


Jackazzes put it up and slide the pin but don't relieve the pressure on the cylinder so sometimes the pin slides out cuz it's loose as a goose and worse the cylinder is taking constant pressure spikes when they drive and the gate bobs.














.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

skoronesa said:


> Master Mark said:
> 
> 
> > The rail type Looks something like this one
> ...


I hate those style with a passion. When we were moving I rented a Penske truck with the lift like that. Brand new international, 4000 miles, thing worked mint , until the truck was weighed down so the thing wouldn’t fold up.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Dpeckplb said:


> I hate those style with a passion. When we were moving I rented a Penske truck with the lift like that. Brand new international, 4000 miles, thing worked mint , until the truck was weighed down so the thing wouldn’t fold up.





Lolz, we don't have that issue, plenty of clearance. I would say that is an improper installation issue or they should have used a different model/it wasn't designed for that truck.


We have had almost no issues with this one(two years old, no issues) or the last one which we had for 15 years. One time a linkage broke but they sent a new one to us lickety split and it was easy to fix.












.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

CaptainBob said:


> I agree have a good looking work vehicle to show up at your customer's home, unlike some of the companies I have worked for before, where the truck barely made it out of the shop parking lot...
> 
> 
> So are you saying buying a new truck and making payments is a better deal tax wise than just buying an older truck and paying in full if you have the money? Even though I have a 13 year old truck, my accountant still can depreciate it... Many financial advisors will tell you buying a vehicle couple years old is a much better deal than buying new... let someone else take the hit on those first couple years depreciation... Now if it does work out better with the taxes to buy new then yes I can see your point, I would much rather drive a better truck than give my money to the government...And to your point about an older truck breaking down you are right, that down time is a killer...


My old boss opened an LLC Investment Co. to buy all his plumbing vans. Then his plumbing company leased the vans from his investment company. 

His investment company writes off the depreciation of the vehicles and his plumbing company writes off the cost of the lease payments.


----------

